# parkside orchids visit (lots of pics)



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been down to my sister's family visiting over the thanksgiving weekend, so I (cnycharles) decided to join nyeric and clark e at clarks' house in south amboy, nj and head to parkside orchids, after a very nice breakfast of pancakes and omeletes! (thanks clark and eric for cooking) also met clarks' wife crissy and checked out the landscaping around the house and clarks' orchid collection plus the rooftop herb garden, all of which were very nice! ...especially the turf which was very thick and green. parkside was having their fall sale where you pick out your plants, then pick a slip of paper out of a box which has your discount rate on it. a chart up on the wall tells how many slips there are of each rate, and how many had been picked already. clark and I each got the 10% rate, while power buyer nyeric got a 15% ticket. eric had so many plants I think they were afraid that giving him too much of a discount might break their bank so he only got 15% (just kidding, picks were random and eric was very contained - I was quite impressed!)

I didn't get into all the houses to get pics because I was too busy talking and trying to find some rare masdevallia species that they had long sold out of, but found some nice things






eric (nyeric) checking things out in the paph house (he was moving so quickly it was tough to keep him in focus!  ) actually just my poor photo skills 





pics from paph house










clark (clark e) pondering orchid purchases

























clark wondering if his credit card will handle the recent purchases





eric is humored by charles' (cnycharles) puny plant selection!

as usual, parkside owners and staff were very friendly and helpful, and the snacks/cider they had were very tasty. if you live nearby you should check it out! was a very fun trip, thanks to eric for driving and clark for breakfast and extra plants!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 29, 2009)

looks like big fun!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> looks like big fun!



almost like a roller coaster ride at times! oke: that just added to the fun, though


----------



## etex (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW!! A look into the greenhouse of one of the biggies!! Great photos!! Looks like you guys had a blast! Thank you so much for taking the pics and sharing them!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2009)

cool to see you guys with all of those packages  !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 29, 2009)

Great moments!! And great plants!!! I love bulbo blumei and tolumnia!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great day. Thanks for posting your photos.:clap:


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2009)

Very cool! Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 29, 2009)

A good time was had by ALL! Thanks Charles (even thou you had a puny selection!)


----------



## Candace (Nov 29, 2009)

How many g.h.'s are there at Parkside?

It sounds like you guys had a blast.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 29, 2009)

That is nice you and Eric had fun! Someday I will visit them.

Thanks for posting the pictures!

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2009)

Candace said:


> How many g.h.'s are there at Parkside?
> 
> It sounds like you guys had a blast.



I think there are five greenhouses, or at least four houses and one section between houses c and d that had cooler masdies and pleuro (small air conditioner and I think a small swamp cooler). There are lots of amazing things there, and I really have to use great restraint when I go there, because even though they may have some things I've already got, they usually look much better than my plants! The south or central american plants that have things like miltoniopsis and cochlioda type hybrids are so colorful, but they grow so tall they would never fit where I grow. Parkside has lots of air moving and good humidity, which the plants love. If I get lots of air moving it's usually going to be dry...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the photos. I'm always there first thing in the morning on their Friday sale but couldn't get the day off this year. So Donna and I made the trip a week earlier on that Saturday. The good thing was it was much quieter will shoppers. Actually, John let me in an hour and a half before opening so we could avoid the bus that was heading their way. I took a quick look threw all the house but spent the vast majority of my time in the paph. house. They even had a couple of roths. in sheath. In my Honda Accord we put a tray and a box of plants as well as a 50lb bag of charcoal and 18 bags of bark. We were full right up to the ceiling. Always lots of fun talking to John about the paphs. He even had a few paphs. put aside for me. I love going there. I understand John is making a trip to Hawaii in mid January with the sole purpose of buying Paphs. When he returns with his new plants we'll make another day trip up their for more bark and I'm sure some of the Paphs. will also follow me home.


----------



## Hera (Nov 29, 2009)

What fun! Some day I will make it to Parkside.......


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2009)

You know how to make a person jealous!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2009)

It was good to make the trip w/ a group of STF'rs; and even though I was restrained in my buying there were only about 4 plants I wanted that I didn't get!  Thanx for posting the phhotos Charles, Riggie-fest for sure!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 29, 2009)

Nothing like a good road trip with friends to shop for orchids !! I am "green" with jealousy, but glad you had a good time !:clap: Thanks for sharing !


----------



## swamprad (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, what a fun day! Wish I had been there too!


----------



## Clark (Nov 30, 2009)

Had a great time!
Charles and Eric- Thanks for visiting, you guys are always welcome!
The Friday party looks like it will be annual.
Sorry we didn't have any blooms to show off. 
Clark


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 30, 2009)

:rollhappy: Looks like a good time was had by all! 
Certainly looks like a worthwhile place to visit in person ...
til then we'll have a tour their website!


----------

